# Peppermint to improve motility?



## 17908 (Oct 18, 2006)

I recently found a book that the Mayo Clinic just released. It is something about Natural or Alternative Medicines (can't remember the exact title, and I don't have it with me at this moment). Anyway . . . one of the interesting things I found was that they recommend giving enteric coated peppermint capsules a try for IBS. They explained that by relaxing the intestinal muscles, your motility is actually increased. I guess this would make sense, but on the other hand it kind of doesn't make sense.Any input on this?I've been taking enteric coated peppermint from time to time, and I strongly feel it helps. I take Zelnorm to increase motility, and I don't feel the peppermint works against it.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

They have antispasmatic properties.If the gut muscles are not tightening up, you might have better chance of going.














You don't want to use peppermint if you have gerd, as it can make it worse though.Hypnotherapy can relax the gut muscles as well.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:You don't want to use peppermint if you have gerd, as it can make it worse though.


Enteric-coated capsules should solve this potential problem.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:They explained that by relaxing the intestinal muscles, your motility is actually increased


No, it does not make any sense.


----------



## 17014 (Apr 13, 2005)

> quote:hey explained that by relaxing the intestinal muscles


True


> quote:If the gut muscles are not tightening up, you might have better chance of going.


That`s how they should work, but they didn`t nothing for me. But I`ve read a lot postings that Enteric-coated peppermint capsules help some people. I would try it out. AFAIK they modulate calcium-channels in the colon?!


> quote:No, it does not make any sense.


Make sense


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:That`s how they should work,


No, that's not how it works.


> quote:If the gut muscles are not tightening up,


They aren't "tight" to begin with.Relaxed muscles are just limp. You need propulsive contractions to make you go.


> quote:AFAIK they modulate calcium-channels in the colon?!


Yes, but not in the colon, in the stomach for the non-enteric coated ones and duodenum for the enteric-coated. I doubt it has much affect on the distal small bowel or colon. So while it won't help, it won't make things worse either.


----------



## Nanobug (Nov 7, 2006)

> quote:Yes, but not in the colon, in the stomach for the non-enteric coated ones and duodenum for the enteric-coated. I doubt it has much affect on the distal small bowel or colon.


Not necessarily true:Gastrointestinal clinical pharmacology of peppermint oil"Optimal pH triggered enteric coated formulations start releasing PO in the small intestine extending release over 10-12 h thus providing PO to the target organ in irritable bowel syndrome, i.e. the colon."


----------

